# Meal ideas



## CarlyG (Jan 8, 2021)

Hi, 
I was diagnosed as type 2 diabetic on 23rd Dec. From then until 6th Jan I have managed to lose 2.8lbs, drop a Jean size and cut out full fat coke completely. 

As of today I'm taking Metformin. 

I'm looking for simple meal ideas please. 

Thank you


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 8, 2021)

Might be good if you helped the members out by telling us what you have been eating up until now and also an idea of things you like
xx


----------



## CarlyG (Jan 8, 2021)

I've started changing my diet. 
Breakfast is now porridge or shreddies with coconut milk. 

Lunch is wholemeal wrap with tuna, light mayo, spinach, cucumber and orange pepper. 1 slice cheddar cubed, bag of crisps and a yoghurt. 

Tea is chicken breast fillet with roasted peppers/mushrooms and veg rice. 

I'm going to introduce omelettes, turkey burgers (homemade) and also increase my veg and fruit intake. 

I suffer with IBS so don't have a lot of dairy or high fibre as it affects me sometimes.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 8, 2021)

Your menu includes a lot of carbs which is what diabetics struggle to tolerate, do you test your BG at all?
xx


----------



## CarlyG (Jan 8, 2021)

I've been told I don't need to test at the moment as on tablets not injections. 

This is why I need help and advice as what I think is healthy, clearly isn't helping me.


----------



## Inka (Jan 8, 2021)

CarlyG said:


> I've been told I don't need to test at the moment as on tablets not injections.
> 
> This is why I need help and advice as what I think is healthy, clearly isn't helping me.



You don’t ‘need’ one but it would be really useful   You could then test your blood sugar to see what meals work for you.

What was your HbA1C when you were diagnosed? (It will be a number like 48, 59, 64, 92, etc).


----------



## CarlyG (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm ashamed to say it was 102!!


----------



## Inka (Jan 8, 2021)

CarlyG said:


> I'm ashamed to say it was 102!!



No need for shame - see it as an incentive   OK, so your blood sugar has been quite high. Depending on what you were eating before diagnosis, you might need to cut your carbs down a bit to improve things. Without a meter telling us your blood sugar after your meals, it’s hard to say whether your diet is working for your blood sugar or not.

As @Kaylz says, there are quite a few carbs in it. You could reduce them by, for example, having a salad rather than the bread for lunch, cutting out the crisps, and having full-fat Greek yoghurt and a few berries and seeds after.


----------



## CarlyG (Jan 8, 2021)

This is where I am confused as I thought having a wholemeal wrap would be a good choice. Along with the low fat, no added sugar yoghurt.


----------



## Inka (Jan 8, 2021)

CarlyG said:


> This is where I am confused as I thought having a wholemeal wrap would be a good choice. Along with the low fat, no added sugar yoghurt.



Wholemeal is more nutritious than white, but the carbs are very similar. It’s the carbs you need to watch wherever they come from as carbs are what puts your blood sugar up. Some Type 2s can eat reasonable amounts of carbs, but others can’t. A blood glucose meter would guide you.

Low fat/low sugar items often have more carbs - hence the suggestion of plain full-fat Greek yoghurt. It’s lower carb, yummy and will keep you satisfied longer.

What was your diet like before? (If you don’t mind me asking)


----------



## CarlyG (Jan 8, 2021)

Awful. Not necessarily through food choices, more through I rarely ate breakfast, some days didn't bother with lunch then had evening meal.


----------



## Inka (Jan 8, 2021)

CarlyG said:


> Awful. Not necessarily through food choices, more through I rarely ate breakfast, some days didn't bother with lunch then had evening meal.



Ok, so not super-full of carbs? In that case, you could benefit maybe by reducing the carbs in your current diet, eg you could have cauliflower rice instead of normal rice.


----------



## CarlyG (Jan 8, 2021)

OK thanks. I can do that.


----------



## Inka (Jan 8, 2021)

If you look around the forum, you’ll get an idea of what other Type 2s eat   Ask any questions you want - nothing is to silly to ask and there are lots of people ready to help.


----------



## Felinia (Jan 8, 2021)

Well done for starting to lose weight.  As others have said, it's cutting out the carbs that is most important.  So you really need to be weighing your foods and counting the carbs, as you will be surprised (make that shocked - horrified) about how many carbs some foods have, even the healthier options, and how small a portion size really is.  It sounds a lot of fuss, but it's really very simple.  I keep digital scales and a clear small bowl on my kitchen top.  I weigh the food and enter into an app called NutraCheck which does all the counting for me. I just search for the food, enter the weight and it adds the food to the daily menu.  It shows cals, carbs, sugars, fat, sat fat, protein, fibre and salt.  
If you are cooking for more than one, you just weigh your portion before putting it on the plate and dollop out the rest as normal.  Where possible I plan and weigh in advance.  It takes no more than 10 minutes a day.  NC was offering a 1 week free trial, so if it does not suit there is no cost, otherwise it works out at £7.99 a month, less than 4 cups of coffee!
DUK recommends less than 130gm carbs per day, and many of us have considerably fewer.  I aim for 75-90gm per day, but it is trial and error to find out what suits you best - we are all different.  For example, I am having 83.5gm today at just over 1300 cals.  I had a poached egg, grilled sausage, grilled rasher and tablespoon of low salt and sugar beans for breakfast (no bread), a big bowl of HM veggie soup (carrot, swede, celery, onion, leek, cabbage, tomato, fine beans, haricot beans, stock), and I am having a grilled trimmed pork steak with cauliflower rice, and 4 other veggies.  I might have 80gm frozen fruit, which will take me up to around 90gm carbs and 1350 cals.  I don't starve!
Another good breakfast is yogurt with fruit (watch the portion size - I use measured frozen fruit and defrost overnight).  In summer I have lots of salads with egg, prawns, salmon, tuna, or chicken.  You can be quite adventurous with raw and cooked veggies - it doesn't have to be limp lettuce, with the token cucumber and tomato.  Roasted diced squash and sweet potato, shredded raw beetroot and carrot, roasted peppers stuffed with diced mushrooms, tomatoes and topped with a little grated cheese, flat mushrooms similarly stuffed.  I use roasted squash as a potato substitute and lots of green veggies with my main meal.  I also bake white fish or chicken in tinfoil, topped with sliced onions, tomatoes and sliced onions, to make a sauce).
I wish you the best getting that HbA1c down.


----------



## adrian1der (Jan 8, 2021)

Omelettes are great for lunch. I usually chuck in anything "spare" in the fridge be it ham, chorizo, cheese etc. Evening meals this week have been a Malaysian chicken curry on Monday, Chicken and Mushroom stir fry on Tuesday, Chicken, bamboo shoot and mange tout red Thai curry on Wednesday, Lamb and mint koftas with creamed spinach last night and tonight we are having pork tenderloin with a cabbage salad and a kebab style dressing (a Tom Kerridge recipe). The wife and I sit down for dinner together on Saturdays so it's rib-eye steak tomorrow and then roast lamb with kale and sprouts on Sunday.

My approach has been to largely cook the same meals I was before diagnosis but with substitutions where necessary. So, a curry is a bowl of curry (no rice). I love braised beef which would usually contain potatoes. I make it with turnips instead and no one notices! Similarly, moussaka has replaced lasagne. Fortunately I love cooking and prepare everything from scratch so I know what goes into the meals. I have been getting home delivery from Sainsbury's so the day before a delivery I plan the meals through to the next delivery then order whatever is needed. We have a very good farm shop a mile away so I get everything except the meat from the supermarket, and I get the meat from the farm shop. I also pin a menu to the kitchen notice board so everyone knows what's for tea.

You soon build up a repertoire of dishes you really like (mine runs to four sides of A4). I have a cupboard full of dried herbs and spices which all get used but it has been built up gradually as I try new dishes.

If you tell us the types of food you like I'm sure we can make suggestions


----------



## CarlyG (Jan 8, 2021)

Thanks. I've just been and bought a lower carb bread and will definitely ditch the flavoured yoghurt and opt for Greek with berries.  It's all new to me and due to IBS my stomach is finding it strange too. So need to find that happy balance.  I've changed my veg rice now to cauliflower rice too. Hopefully I will get it all straight in my head soon.


----------



## CarlyG (Jan 8, 2021)

adrian1der said:


> Omelettes are great for lunch. I usually chuck in anything "spare" in the fridge be it ham, chorizo, cheese etc. Evening meals this week have been a Malaysian chicken curry on Monday, Chicken and Mushroom stir fry on Tuesday, Chicken, bamboo shoot and mange tout red Thai curry on Wednesday, Lamb and mint koftas with creamed spinach last night and tonight we are having pork tenderloin with a cabbage salad and a kebab style dressing (a Tom Kerridge recipe). The wife and I sit down for dinner together on Saturdays so it's rib-eye steak tomorrow and then roast lamb with kale and sprouts on Sunday.
> 
> My approach has been to largely cook the same meals I was before diagnosis but with substitutions where necessary. So, a curry is a bowl of curry (no rice). I love braised beef which would usually contain potatoes. I make it with turnips instead and no one notices! Similarly, moussaka has replaced lasagne. Fortunately I love cooking and prepare everything from scratch so I know what goes into the meals. I have been getting home delivery from Sainsbury's so the day before a delivery I plan the meals through to the next delivery then order whatever is needed. We have a very good farm shop a mile away so I get everything except the meat from the supermarket, and I get the meat from the farm shop. I also pin a menu to the kitchen notice board so everyone knows what's for tea.
> 
> ...


Sounds good. My husband is going to follow the plan with me if he can.  I've got chicken breast fillets, turkey mince, fish fillets, lots of veg, fruit, eggs, peppers, mushrooms, onions, spinach, tinned tuna, cucumber, wholegrain bread as recommended by diabetic nurse, coconut milk, cheese, cashew nuts, peanut butter. 

I do like the diet coke chicken recipe from WW/slimming world.  Am I allowed this? 

Im not keen on spicy food or anything that takes a long time to prep etc.  Love stir fry, meat, veg,


----------



## CarlyG (Jan 8, 2021)

Thanks, will try that too. Starting metformin tomorrow breakfast so will see how I go.  After a week I increase to 2 a day.


----------



## Fagor (Jan 8, 2021)

Watch out for carbs in yoghurt, some are very high (18g or more per 100 if I remember) and the container size might be 150g. Some Alpro soy are low (about 2.1g) - plain or plain with coconut or almond, there are also 0g available in various brands. Took a while to get used to soy texture. Think Weight-watchers are about 8g per 100, goat yoghurt is about 4g per 100 (normal or fat-free) but more expensive, tart taste & thick. I like goat but have a round trip of 40 miles to get it so it's a treat.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 8, 2021)

Anitram said:


> I have IBS too but I've found it not such a problem since I went low carb after it being a real pain, (sometimes literally) for over 20 years.
> 
> On the subject of cauliflower, cauli mash is a great alternative to mashed potato.


I think with IBS it what your individual triggers are!


----------



## grovesy (Jan 8, 2021)

Well mine seems to be nuts!


----------



## CarlyG (Jan 8, 2021)

Mine is usually affected by cheese, too much milk, fatty greasy food. However some days it doesn't bother me at all. I swapped milk for coconut milk and don't eat alot of other dairy products.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 8, 2021)

Anitram said:


> That's interesting. I never used to eat nuts, now I eat loads.


I used to be a big nut fan. Now don't even have a handful.


----------



## Caza59 (Jan 10, 2021)

Inka said:


> Wholemeal is more nutritious than white, but the carbs are very similar. It’s the carbs you need to watch wherever they come from as carbs are what puts your blood sugar up. Some Type 2s can eat reasonable amounts of carbs, but others can’t. A blood glucose meter would guide you.
> 
> Low fat/low sugar items often have more carbs - hence the suggestion of plain full-fat Greek yoghurt. It’s lower carb, yummy and will keep you satisfied longer.
> 
> What was your diet like before? (If you don’t mind me asking)


The Dr gave me a meter as a newley diagnosed type 2 and said I should test pre meals and 2 hours after. I'm finding that by reducing carbs my results are between 8 and 12 but my pre breakfast one is always really low at 4.6


----------



## Caza59 (Jan 10, 2021)

adrian1der said:


> Omelettes are great for lunch. I usually chuck in anything "spare" in the fridge be it ham, chorizo, cheese etc. Evening meals this week have been a Malaysian chicken curry on Monday, Chicken and Mushroom stir fry on Tuesday, Chicken, bamboo shoot and mange tout red Thai curry on Wednesday, Lamb and mint koftas with creamed spinach last night and tonight we are having pork tenderloin with a cabbage salad and a kebab style dressing (a Tom Kerridge recipe). The wife and I sit down for dinner together on Saturdays so it's rib-eye steak tomorrow and then roast lamb with kale and sprouts on Sunday.
> 
> My approach has been to largely cook the same meals I was before diagnosis but with substitutions where necessary. So, a curry is a bowl of curry (no rice). I love braised beef which would usually contain potatoes. I make it with turnips instead and no one notices! Similarly, moussaka has replaced lasagne. Fortunately I love cooking and prepare everything from scratch so I know what goes into the meals. I have been getting home delivery from Sainsbury's so the day before a delivery I plan the meals through to the next delivery then order whatever is needed. We have a very good farm shop a mile away so I get everything except the meat from the supermarket, and I get the meat from the farm shop. I also pin a menu to the kitchen notice board so everyone knows what's for tea.
> 
> ...


It would be good if you could write out your chicken dinner recipes and post on here for us newbys who are struggling with food ideas.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 11, 2021)

Let us know how you get on with your tweaked and adjusted meal plan @CarlyG


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 11, 2021)

Caza59 said:


> The Dr gave me a meter as a newley diagnosed type 2 and said I should test pre meals and 2 hours after. I'm finding that by reducing carbs my results are between 8 and 12 but my pre breakfast one is always really low at 4.6



Sounds like great advice and support from your Dr @Caza59 - keep going and hopefully your 8s and 12s will be 4-8.5 before long!


----------



## CarlyG (Jan 11, 2021)

Right, so far my food choices have been (in my eyes) pretty good. PLEASE TELL ME IF I'M WRONG. 

Breakfasts have been Porridge, multi grain toast, shreddies. I use coconut milk and had sliced banana on shreddies. 

Lunches have been omelette with lots of veg and spinach, light crispbread crackers with tuna/lighter mayo and cucumber. 

Tea has been homemade turkey meatballs with chopped tomato sauce with cauliflower rice, diet coke chicken packed with veg and served with cauliflower.  Tonight is salmon fillet with veg. 

Snacks have been full fat Greek yog with berries, cashew nuts, fine oatcakes with a very thin spreading of peanut butter, houmous and celery. 

Am I going about this the right way or still way off track?


----------



## Caza59 (Jan 11, 2021)

Sounds great and I am trying pretty much the same. Are your cashew nuts salted because I love those. My breakfast usually consists of eggs done in various different ways.


----------



## CarlyG (Jan 11, 2021)

No just plain cashews. I am still trying to adjust to actually eating regularly as I would skip meals.  I've lost 3.2lbs now since 23rd Dec.


----------



## Caza59 (Jan 11, 2021)

Yeah that's hard cause I would skip lunch at work. Not weighed myself for a couple of weeks, I didn't want to become paranoid so another 2 weeks and I will see if I've lost any. Not holding my breath cause my thyroid affects my weight.


----------



## CarlyG (Jan 11, 2021)

I was surprised that I had lost anything in such a short time. Need to get rid of this tired feeling now. Not getting full nights sleep, working from home and home schooling 3 kids is exhausting.


----------



## Caza59 (Jan 11, 2021)

Well done to you, it must be hard with home schooling as well. My daughter is in the same position. When I weigh myself I will post if  I have lost anything.


----------



## adrian1der (Jan 11, 2021)

The only thing I would say @CarlyG is your breakfast still looks a bit carby.

My menu for the week is:
Saturday: Rib-eye steak with salsa verde, asparagus and fine beans
Sunday: Roast leg of lamb with sprouts and kale
Monday: Chicken and leeks in blue cheese sauce
Tuesday: Lamb and mint kofte with creamed spinach and white cabbage slaw
Wednesday: Chilli
Thursday: Braised beef with horseradish
Friday: Chicken madras

I cook everything myself from fresh


----------



## CarlyG (Jan 11, 2021)

adrian1der said:


> The only thing I would say @CarlyG is your breakfast still looks a bit carby.
> 
> My menu for the week is:
> Saturday: Rib-eye steak with salsa verde, asparagus and fine beans
> ...


The breakfasts were suggestions from my diabetic nurse. I wouldn't normally do breakfast.


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 11, 2021)

CarlyG said:


> Right, so far my food choices have been (in my eyes) pretty good. PLEASE TELL ME IF I'M WRONG.
> 
> Breakfasts have been Porridge, multi grain toast, shreddies. I use coconut milk and had sliced banana on shreddies.
> 
> ...


Hi Carly

Your lunch and evening meals look good but your breakfast choices are not ideal. As a fruit, banana is probably the highest carb option, so best to stick with berries. Porridge, toast and Shreddies are all high carb foods and many people find that they are more insulin resistant in the morning, so having a carby breakfast has a worse effect than any other time of day. Have you tried some creamy Greek natural yoghurt (2 large dessert spoon dollops is what I have) with a few berries (I get packs of frozen summer berries and just have 3 teaspoons of them defrosted) with some mixed seeds and a sprinkle of low carb granola. Or a handy "Grab and Go" breakfast is a Nature Valley Protein Bar which is just under 10g carbs per bar. The salted Caramel ones are nice, but so is the peanut and chocolate chip. 

I had a prawn and avocado salad last night and that would work as a lunch or dinner if you are after suggestions. I rarely do lunch these days as 2 meals a day seems to satisfy me... my yoghurt at breakfast with a coffee with cream, maybe a chunk of cheese or a few nuts at lunchtime and then my evening meal.


----------



## adrian1der (Jan 11, 2021)

Unfortunately lots of DNs recommend wholegrains. But carbs are carbs. Do you test before and two hours after breakfast? If so you will be able to see the reaction YOUR body has to the carbs. Personally bread gives me big spikes


----------



## CarlyG (Jan 11, 2021)

adrian1der said:


> Unfortunately lots of DNs recommend wholegrains. But carbs are carbs. Do you test before and two hours after breakfast? If so you will be able to see the reaction YOUR body has to the carbs. Personally bread gives me big spikes


No as I've also been told I do not need to check my blood sugar. I did ask the question when she rang me as I had to do it when I had gestational 9yrs ago.  I'm having another blood test in March. I will ask the question again during my next appointment on 21st Jan.  I didn't really eat alot of bread at all before this diagnosis so still figuring it all out.


----------



## adrian1der (Jan 11, 2021)

Caza59 said:


> It would be good if you could write out your chicken dinner recipes and post on here for us newbys who are struggling with food ideas.


Hi @Caza59 not sure I can as most are from books. My favourite cookbooks are:

Pinch of Nom
Pinch of Nom Everyday Light
Fresh Start (Tom Kerridge)
Lose Weight for Good (Tom Kerridge)
Dopamine Diet (Tom Kerridge)
Amazing Malaysian (Norman Musa)
Simply (Sabrina Ghayour)
and a new Thai cookbook whose name I can't remember!


----------



## helli (Jan 11, 2021)

CarlyG said:


> No just plain cashews. I am still trying to adjust to actually eating regularly as I would skip meals.  I've lost 3.2lbs now since 23rd Dec.


I love nuts including cashews but be aware cashews are on the higher carb level relatively speaking


----------



## adrian1der (Jan 11, 2021)

CarlyG said:


> No as I've also been told I do not need to check my blood sugar. I did ask the question when she rang me as I had to do it when I had gestational 9yrs ago.


Well, how can you adjust your diet to manage your blood glucose if you don't know what your blood glucose level is? When I was diagnosed I checked ever morning (and still do) as an approximate fasting level. I then checked before a meal and two hours after a meal. I now have a pretty good handle on what ingredients do to my levels so only check before and two hours after a meal if I'm cooking with something new. Like you I was told by my Doctor not to bother checking.....


----------



## CarlyG (Jan 11, 2021)

D


adrian1der said:


> Well, how can you adjust your diet to manage your blood glucose if you don't know what your blood glucose level is? When I was diagnosed I checked ever morning (and still do) as an approximate fasting level. I then checked before a meal and two hours after a meal. I now have a pretty good handle on what ingredients do to my levels so only check before and two hours after a meal if I'm cooking with something new. Like you I was told by my Doctor not to bother checking.....


Definitely raising this on 21st.


----------



## Caza59 (Jan 11, 2021)

This is my lunch today. Hopefully all the right things.


----------

